# Before/after photos and new rescues



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello... wanted to share some news about two horses that were rescued about 3 months ago. 

Puiu - original thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/our-new-fugly-rescue-82786/

BEFORE

















AFTER

















Biruitor - original thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/new-rescues-*rant*-skinny-horses-83647/ . The other horse from this thread named Marian was put to sleep because of health issues. 

BEFORE

















AFTER

















They both are quite old so they gain weight slowly. They receive alfalfa hay, bran and some supplements for senior horses.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

*New rescues*

And those are our new rescues. Like Biruitor all three were saved from the same Riding Academy(School). 

Holtei, 23 years old Anglo Arabian gelding. 

















BANZAI, 22 years old Romanian Sport Horse gelding.

















Vag, 25 years old Thoroughbred gelding.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

the before & afters are amazing. good on you for rescuing these beautiful horses. poor holtei's back


----------



## Natt (Jun 27, 2011)

Great JOb. I have two that were just like that when I got them. Look in the pics with the title Archie and Jack Before and After.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Puiu is adorable! I love his Roman nose!!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Great job! i'm to see there coming alone nicely! healthy and happy! i'm sorry to hear about Marian though.

if so many horses are being rescued from the same place... why isn't something being done about the place? just curious


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome job! Biruitor is beautiful! Best of luck with the others, can't wait to see updates


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

@ Natt : I've seen the photos, the recovery is amazing. You did a great job with them. This kinds of recoveries are great to see. 

@ AngieLee: We can't do a thing against that riding school because the law isn't very good in this kind of situations. We have laws agains animal cruelty but they are almost useless because no one will apply them. Animal cruelty is considered something pretty minor around here. If we say that those horses were abused nobody will believe us because they have horses that are very healthy and fat. Those are just the old ones so "it's normal for them to be so skinny". The true is that they kept them with enough food in order to not die for starvation. They considered them to be useless so they didn't see the need to spend more money with them. All of them were horses ridden in international competition representing our country and after their career ended they became school horses. When they became to old they almost abandoned them in their stalls with little food and absolutely no turn out. 

@ musicalmarie1 : He is somewhat adorable because he is so ugly.  Besides of this he doesn't have a great personality either. He has his ears pinned all the time. Luckily he doesn't really bite but he doesn't like attention either. For almost a month he has a girlfriend too . He is very very protective with one of the mares that came recently to us.

Here you can see his normal self, just adorable little thing :lol:. The skinny one is his girlfriend (Georgia), he is very very protective with her. Georgia is looking very good in the pictures, she was in an awful state when she came to us so not worry about her state. She is recovering well. 



























And thank you all for the comments. We (as a shelter) do all we can for this horses.


----------



## Lil Jesse (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, their lucky to have you! They look wonderful, and happy.


----------

